# New Band Material



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ladies and Gentleman, Yesterday at work they were throwing away some of those as seen on tv flex Hoses well my friend wanted to see what inside. Cool green strong rubber tube! I made a band that night with a trumark pouch and gorrila tape.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

P.s work great with 1/2 in or 9/16 steel ball bearings


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder if you could split it for use with lighter ammo.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting.. Slingbow?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I tried them. The color of mine was lighter. They weren't that good. Someone sent them to me to check out after the outside of their hose tore. Maybe yours are faster. Always fun to try anything that stretches for use as slingshot bands!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah this is from there new and improved hose they do work a little better and They fit over my daisy frame pretty good


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

So ive tested my daisy with foot long garden hose bands and with 44cal 200 grain fmj at about 8 yards shot threw a Arizona gal tea jug full of H2O dead center and it had some steam coming out


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you have found a good combo!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

